# PCI USB 2.0 Logilink, eingebaut und läuft nicht...



## subzero (10. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute!

Es geht um ein PCI USB 2.0 Hub (5 Externe USB Anschlüsse und ein Interner (http://www.logilink.org/showproduct/PC0028.htm)

Daten:
Erweiterung 5x USB 2.0
Einbau: PCI Bus 32 Bit intern
Anschluss: 4x USB A female + 1x intern
Spezifikation gemäß UL-2725
Automatische IRQ Adressierung
Max. Geschwindigkeit: 480Mbps
Interner Überspannungsschutz
Chipsatz: Via VT6212L
Plug and Play
ROHS konform, FCC, CE
EAN: 4260113563526
VPE: 100 Stück

Treiber waren dabei!

Habe das Gerät nach Anleitung eingebaut, PC gestartet, Software instaliert (Problemfrei), Neustart und mein Rechner bleibt immer beim *Windows XP lange Screen* hängen (also der blaue Ladebalken läuft einfach unaufhörlich weiter)


Weitere Infos:
Board - Asus P5B Deluxe mit einem *Intel Chipsatz*

Kann es sein das daran liegt, das die USB Slots auf dem PCI USB 2.0 Gerät einen VIA Chipsatz haben und mein Board einen Intel Chipsatz benutzt?

Schonmal danke fürs lesen, ... bin für alle Vorschläge offen


----------



## TheBadDwarf (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo subzero,

welches Servicepack hast Du (sollte mind. SP2)?
Evtl. kannst Du ein Treiberupdate von Deinem Chipsatz machen?
Wir das Gerät überhaupt im Gerätemanager angezeigt (gelbes Frage- oder Ausrufungszeichen)?

Mein Vorschlag, wenn angebracht:
Treiber deinst., herunterfahren, ausgbauen.
Hochfahren, SP2 drauf, Chipsatzupdate machen.
Herunterfahren, einbauen, hochfahren.

Entweder wird das Gerät jetzt auch ohne Treiber funktionieren oder Du installierst sie.

MfG
TheBadDwarf


----------

